# Janie Belle



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

This is my storey,

My obsession started in the 4th grade and this girl was my friend and sat beside me. Well she loved horses and got me interested in them a little. I started looking at horse books and pics of them on the computer. I soon was hooked and caught the 'Horse Bug'! I rode for the first time on a trail ride at a riding stable on a Girl Scout trip.
After that come to find out my 3rd grade teacher had horses and her daughter gave lessons. I rode a horse named Leo to start out with in a round pen for a while. When I was ready, I rode a 2 year old stallion named Willy sweetest thing on earth! He was calmer than Leo and Leo was 7 years old. But after that I rode Poise a 20 year old doll. She was an ex barrel racer, jumper, and western pleasure horse from Texas. We had so much fun on the trails trading off on these horses. We even went on a big trail ride with alot of people. Leo ran off with me but it was fun any way. It was all fine and dandy till my teacher (owner of the horses) had back problems and couldn't care for the horses no longer. Leo and his brother Cody (the horse my mom rode) sold first then the others. I was heart broken till a while later my mom met a dog groomer who had horses and gave english lessons. I had allways wanted to try english and I was soon taking lessons there. I rode a big red horse named Wolfie for a while, then went on a fat roan mare named Cassie. We jumped and did dressage but nothing fancy becuase to tell you the truth, that horse needed work! But I still loved to ride and then we started talking about 4-H. Heres were things fell!
We had a 4-H group all made up my instructor was the leader and after the first two meetings she cancelled two more. Then we found out we couldn't go to the fair becuase we didn't have the papers to turn in June 1st we were heart broken and it had been the second time to be heart broken for me!
I had been riding for 6 years and finnaly my parents decided it was time to get a horse! I was so happy becuase it was such a huge deal for me! None of my friends cared becuase horses wern't there thing but I didn't care I was getting my own horse!
We looked at about 5 horses and then I rode Belle we just kinda connected and I knew I had to get her! We started a 'Horsey Fund' lol to raise money to buy Janie Belle and every cent I earned went into it. The day I bought Janie Belle had to be the best day in a long time and I still say my best friend is a friend that doesn't speak.~


----------

